# Ft pickens pier



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone done good over there recently, heading over there soon. What all is around and what are they biting on?


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was there thursday, friday, Saturday and Bob Sykes Sunday. Thursday was great with big spanish, but for some reason friday, saturday and sunday was unusually slow. I will be there again tomorrow and hopefully it gets better. I use live alewives (LY's) that I catch and transport out there. With all of this rain, it could be the level of salt in the water that the fish are not getting so they may have moved back out towards the gulf for a higher salinity level. I can't say for certain though.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, this rain is messing everything up, maybe I can have a good day out there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

1 spanish caught today but there was a ton of perfect 3" LY's. Almost everyone had live LY's out and nothing was hitting. I left @ noon. I managed to get 100 mullet and fed everyone on the pier.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> 1 spanish caught today but there was a ton of perfect 3" LY's. Almost everyone had live LY's out and nothing was hitting. I left @ noon. I managed to get 100 mullet and fed everyone on the pier.


 
You caught them from the pier? Cast nets allowed?

Rick


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> You caught them from the pier? Cast nets allowed?
> 
> Rick



Yes and Yeah you can use a cast net at Pickens.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> Yes and Yeah you can use a cast net at Pickens.


Are they running through there good yet? I've been out there before and seen em coming through in schools of thousands stretching all the way across the end of the peir but only a couple different times


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Are they running through there good yet? I've been out there before and seen em coming through in schools of thousands stretching all the way across the end of the peir but only a couple different times



They are showing in small pods with the tide. Roe mullet are coming and I can't wait. :thumbup:


----------

